# Issues with Proper Bike Size for my Stand Over Height



## caraballo70 (May 17, 2011)

Hello,
This is going to be my first bike and it seems I might be too short for a decent bike.
I was hoping to get some insight on my purchase from this forum.

I'm currently 5'-3". Searching this forum I measured my inseam by placing a boom stick up as far as I could between my legs while standing barefoot with back against the wall.
I had my Fiance mark the spot on the wall. We measured from the mark to to floor.
It read 26.5"

Am I correct to assume that 26.5" is considered my "Stand over" height for a bike?
Im hard pressed to find a large selection of bikes with a 27" or less Stand Over Height Dimension.

With a budget max of $1,500 these are the bikes I have found so far:

Trek 1.2 $ 959.00 (Size:43 with 26.1 Stand over height)
Trek 2.1 $1,370.00 (Size:43 with 26.1 Stand over height)
Jamis Ventura Comp (Size: 41 with 26.7 Stand Over Height)

Cannondale doesnt have my size at all.

(1) Am I correct in determining my proper size based on my inseam measurement?:idea: 

(2) Any other name brands come in XS sizes?:mad2: 

(3) Based on my budget and what I found so far - which bike would be the best buy?

Thank you very much for your time.

John


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

First things first. I would forget the broom stick (difficult to ensure it's level) and retry using the method at this link:
http://www.coloradocyclist.com/bikefit/#inseam-b

Specifically:
_Stand with your back against a wall, your bare feet 6" apart on a hard floor, looking straight ahead. Place a book or carpenter's square between your legs with one edge against the wall, and pull it up firmly into your crotch, simulating the pressure of your saddle while riding. Have a helper measure from the top edge of the book to the floor, in centimeters. (You can convert inches to centimeters by multiplying inches by 2.54.) Repeat two or three times, for consistency, and average the results to get your inseam length. _


----------



## caraballo70 (May 17, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> First things first. I would forget the broom stick (difficult to ensure it's level) and retry using the method at this link:
> http://www.coloradocyclist.com/bikefit/#inseam-b
> 
> Specifically:
> _Stand with your back against a wall, your bare feet 6" apart on a hard floor, looking straight ahead. Place a book or carpenter's square between your legs with one edge against the wall, and pull it up firmly into your crotch, simulating the pressure of your saddle while riding. Have a helper measure from the top edge of the book to the floor, in centimeters. (You can convert inches to centimeters by multiplying inches by 2.54.) Repeat two or three times, for consistency, and average the results to get your inseam length. _


Thank you for the quick response. Using a Carpenters Square gave me the same results.
I'm 66cc or 26" inches from the top to the floor in barefoot with back against the wall.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Things aren't quite as dire as you might think. Depending on the pedal system you settle on, you can add up to ~2.5cm's (about 1 inch) to your cycling inseam (to determine stand over requirements) because you'll obviously be straddling your bike with shoes/ cleats. 

Best bet is to visit some LBS's, explain your situation and work with their fitter to determine some viable makes/ models/ sizes. In your case, given your inseam, stand over takes on more importance, but saddle height, fore/ aft, reach and drop requirements need to be determined as well.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I too, can't believe you've got a 66cm inseam at 5'3". You got stumps for legs?

If that's accurate, the standover height on any bike you look at should be 65cm or less. Once you put your shoes on, you should have adequate clearance.

Definitely use a book and the method posted by PJ352. Using a book ensures it's parallel to the ground.

You might want to grab a pair of cycling shoes at the shop to put on while straddling the bikes you think might fit. That will give you a better idea of standover clearance.

Standover is only important for panic stops and straddling the bike at stoplights and such. You merely want to ensure you don't whack your privates if you have to dismount quickly.

With legs as short as yours vs. your height, you could be a candidate for a custom frame or a bike with 650c wheels.


----------



## Straz85 (May 12, 2011)

The standover on my bike is .5" higher than my inseam is without shoes on and with shoes it's very tight, not once have I ever thought I needed more standover clearance. IMO, that measurement is overrated. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't get a bike that the standover was 3" higher than my inseam, but if it's tight, not big deal.

I have no experience with the Jamis you mentioned above, but a friend of mine has last year's 2.1 and seems to like it. Another option would be to talk to a LBS about your options. A women's specific bike might also be a good choice, the Trek Lexa SLX isn't feminine looking and comes with a bit lower standover than the men's version.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Straz85 said:


> The standover on my bike is .5" higher than my inseam is without shoes on and with shoes it's very tight, not once have I ever thought I needed more standover clearance. IMO, that measurement is overrated. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't get a bike that the standover was 3" higher than my inseam, but if it's tight, not big deal.
> 
> I have no experience with the Jamis you mentioned above, but a friend of mine has last year's 2.1 and seems to like it. Another option would be to talk to a LBS about your options. *A women's specific bike might also be a good choice, the Trek Lexa SLX isn't feminine looking and comes with a bit lower standover than the men's version*.


I was thinking the same, with this in mind:
http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Fit-Woman/ZW-Series/ZW6.aspx

The petite (or 43cm, if you prefer) has a stand over of 675mm's (26.6 inches). It's likely a longer stem would be needed, but that's all sorted out with an LBS fitting. 

On a side note, calling these bikes WSD's is IMO misleading. They're generally designed for riders with comparably shorter reach requirements. Even Marin's 'natural fit' makes a little more sense.


----------



## caraballo70 (May 17, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> I was thinking the same, with this in mind:
> http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Fit-Woman/ZW-Series/ZW6.aspx
> 
> The petite (or 43cm, if you prefer) has a stand over of 675mm's (26.6 inches). It's likely a longer stem would be needed, but that's all sorted out with an LBS fitting.
> ...


WOW! I really like the looks of that Bike.
Similar dimentions to the Bikes I listed above in my original post.
Guess Im stuck with and limited to a 43cm Bike.

Now off to search for the brand that will give me the best bang for my buck!

Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

caraballo70 said:


> Hello,This is going to be my first bike and it seems I might be too short for a decent bike. I was hoping to get some insight on my purchase from this forum.


Standover doesn't mean too much. If you can stand over the bike while wearing shoes at a traffic light and not feel significant discomfort, that's enough standover. It's fine if your junk nestles the top tube.

Honestly, you're not going to rack yourself if you don't have any room. I can't conceive of any standover related injuries.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Like the other said, don't get prematurely freaked out by standover. When riding, you always have at least sneakers on, or better yet, bike shoes. And, when you stop on a bike, you almost always (really, nearly always) have one foot on a pedal, the other foot on the ground and the bike angled toward the foot on the ground. This provides a lot of additional clearance.

The point is - actually try bikes on for size at the shop wearing the shoes you'll be cycling in, tight pants (like cycling shorts, even if they're baggies they should hold the "guys" nice and tight - which also gives you a bunch more functional clearance). Hold the bike like I said (one foot on a pedal) because that's how you'll be holding it when you stop or are getting ready to ride.

By the way, my daughter's about 5-2 or 3 with a non-typical woman's physique - she isn't long legged. A Giant OCR (now called Defy) in XS fits her very well. It's got quite a sloping top tube. Nice bike for the money too.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm a 5'4" male (standover is 68 barefooted and 71 cm in shoes, touching the boys) so I know what I'm talking about. 

I won't tell you all the BS that I've been fed by guys over 5'10" whether they own bike shops or have just ridden comfortably for years. EVERYBODY who tells you not to worry about standover is tall enough to know nothing about the subject. They have no appreciation for what it feels like for a 120-125 pounder to slam their crotch (and adjacent tissue) down on the top bar of their bike. Do NOT buy too tall a bike because it's the only thing your LBS sells. Go where you gotta go to find the right bike.

*The post-07 Trek bikes will be best for you because of the sloping top bar. 
The 43cm frame will certainly fit you because it has 650 wheels*. Going to 700 wheels adds 5 cm to the standover height. That's why a 44cm Specialized has a standover height 5cm taller than the 43cm Trek . But no Specialized dealer will point that out. No, they will just tell you to stand on your tippy-toes or lean the frame over. 

*Bike manufacturuers do not like short people.* I've been told Trek has sold all the 2011 43cm frames and the 2012's won't be here until August. But Trek can't tell you which dealers have a 43cm frame in stock. Thousands of manufacturers can do that, but no bicycle manufacturer. You have to find the bike on Google (I can tell you how, your dealer won't do it for you) and then hope your dealer can arrange a trade. When a manufacturer sells out too early, it means one thing -- you are losing sales because you have too little product (and you can't measure the loss). Bad MBA, bad, bad!

You can get by with 1 cm of clearance but not with *-1 cm*. Personally, I prefer 2.5 cm.

Always carry a tape measure and always actually stand over the bike.


----------



## caraballo70 (May 17, 2011)

Update:
I went to my LBS and got measured. I'm indeed 26"inseem so the carpenters block was perfect. The LBS is a Felt dealer and the WZ6 was just amazing looking. 
I don't need the petite version. The small was just perfect. Gorgeous bike and only $1500 full carbon. 
You just can't beat that price for my size.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Trek2.3They have no appreciation for what it feels like for a 120-125 pounder to slam their crotch (and adjacent tissue) down on the top bar of their bike.[/QUOTE said:


> Weird.
> 
> I'm average size but I've ridden all kinds of bikes of various sizes in my life. As a youngster (teens), I was a bit of a junk-a-holic and would get, repair, and ride about any bike I could get my hands on. I spent time on bike too small and too big. I mean bikes I had to step onto the pedal and to the throw leg mount to get on and have the seat post sunk to the hilt.
> 
> ...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

caraballo70 said:


> Update:
> I went to my LBS and got measured. I'm indeed 26"inseem so the carpenters block was perfect. The LBS is a Felt dealer and the WZ6 was just amazing looking.
> I don't need the petite version. The small was just perfect. Gorgeous bike and only $1500 full carbon.
> You just can't beat that price for my size.


Glad it worked out for you. Given your height and inseam, the small is likely the better size to accommodate your reach (and bar drop) requirements, but the fitter probably already explained that and set the bike up for you prior to your test ride.


----------



## caraballo70 (May 17, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Glad it worked out for you. Given your height and inseam, the small is likely the better size to accommodate your reach (and bar drop) requirements, but the fitter probably already explained that and set the bike up for you prior to your test ride.


The only problem is that its a womans bike so I didnt purchase.
If FELT didnt plaster WomanFit all over the bike (under the clear coat not just stickers) I would of walked out with that bike.

I'm back to searching for a female (very rare to find a mans bike that small) with a Stand Over Height under 700mm with out costing more than $1700 and not with a pink, purple, or teal color stipes!

The search continues....


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

caraballo70 said:


> If FELT didnt plaster WomanFit all over the bike (under the clear coat not just stickers) I would of walked out with that bike.


That's a shame. How about putting some other stickers over the top of the Felt decals?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

caraballo70 said:


> The only problem is that its a womans bike so I didnt purchase.
> If FELT didnt plaster WomanFit all over the bike (under the clear coat not just stickers) I would of walked out with that bike.
> 
> I'm back to searching for a female (very rare to find a mans bike that small) with a Stand Over Height under 700mm with out costing more than $1700 and not with a pink, purple, or teal color stipes!
> ...


Before giving up on the Felt you might want to give the 51cm Z6 a try. The stand over is 729mm's, so if you were ok with the ZW6 in a small (SO = 702) it might work out. 

As Camilo mentioned earlier in this thread, "when you stop on a bike, you almost always (really, nearly always) have one foot on a pedal, the other foot on the ground and the bike angled toward the foot on the ground. This provides a lot of additional clearance".

IMO it's worth a try. The worse that can happen is you'll be back at square one again.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Growing up I inherited my dads bikes that were too big. I never hurt myself.
On the other hand I built my wife a bike (a 51cm steel Viner with a horizontal top tube ) which surprising to me was too tall (she is 5'6") and she had troubles figuring out pedals and cleat clip in/clip out. She hurt herself on the top tube and it scared her from riding again.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

PJ352 said:


> Before giving up on the Felt you might want to give the 51cm Z6 a try. The stand over is 729mm's, so if you were ok with the ZW6 in a small (SO = 702) it might work out.
> 
> As Camilo mentioned earlier in this thread, "when you stop on a bike, you almost always (really, nearly always) have one foot on a pedal, the other foot on the ground and the bike angled toward the foot on the ground. This provides a lot of additional clearance".
> 
> IMO it's worth a try. The worse that can happen is you'll be back at square one again.


Sometimes in the parking lot waiting for a ride to start I might straddle the bike with both feet on the ground. Otherwise I can't think of a time when I'm on the bike with both feet on the ground. One foot on a pedal and one foot on the ground 99% of the time when stopped. Get the top tube length and head tube height right and don't be too concerned about stand over. The only reason I'd be concerned about stand over would be if the seat tube was too long and your seat post had to be slammed down too far to get a proper position over the pedals. Some of this is aesthetics because a totally slammed seat post just looks dumb IMHO, even if it provides a proper position.


----------



## caraballo70 (May 17, 2011)

Update #2:
I passed on the womans versions of FELT. 
There is actually a Man's version that comes smaller that the womans version!
Its the FELT F85. It has a stand over height of 681!!

Now I dont have to worry about girly colors or a reach that might be too short!

Its a steal @ just $950.00 at my LBS.

I think I found my Bike! Going to order it on Saturday if the World doesnt end : ) ~


----------

